# Lignum Vitae Making Of/advanced Laminating Tutorial Part #02



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

again, sorry its long winded. The next one is more shaping but anyone that fancies some complex laminating will find this useful


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice Video!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like the CA worked for the laminations, good for you!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

just wanted something that cured FAST before the oils moved, there aint nothing faster than CA with an activator


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> just wanted something that cured FAST before the oils moved, there aint nothing faster than CA with an activator


so i learned, but after i sent you the sheep, ya wont mind puttin a sheen to would you Andy?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

You want me to glam up big horn when he arrives









no problem


----------

